# Pcola pier 3/10



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Convicts, convicts and more convicts. That is all. :yes:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

They are THICK right now...so thick I caught one surf fishing today with very dead shrimp


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep. It's right around their spawning time so they are thick and hungry. The big females I cleaned were FULL of roe.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

what are you guys calling convicts? jacks


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Sheepshead. We call em convicts due to stripes and bait stealing.. aka shitheads, Sheepies, bandits, pier donkeys.. think that covers all the various names lol


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Austin said:


> pier donkeys


 That's funny, never heard that.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Bucktooth baddies!


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

what are u using for bait and rigs


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

Austin said:


> Sheepshead. We call em convicts due to stripes and bait stealing.. aka shitheads, Sheepies, bandits, pier donkeys.. think that covers all the various names lol


lol, ive heard a few of those, thanks


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

jeff912 said:


> what are u using for bait and rigs



Carolina rig. Just enough weight to keep the bait down on the pilings. 15# fluorocarbon leader and #4 hook.

Here is an example of a carolina rig. Use a regular hook, not a worm hook.


----------

